# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  HORROROSO "WOODYSMO" DE WODY ARAGÓN

## Misko

Bueno pues si alguno tiene o tenía intención de hacerse con este petardo de libro..."Wodysmo" de Wody Aragón, que no lo haga, se ahorrará dinero no se llevará un chasco y no se sentirá estafado, aparte del mal humor que todo esto conlleva.  Libros de magia hay muchos, y muy malos también, y este es uno de los peores que he tenido en mis manos. La explicaciones son horrendas, no hace mas que hablar de técnicas por su nombre americano sin apenas nombrarlas...cómo puedes aprender un juego en el que hay que hacer una técnica que ni se molesta en explicar? La fotos son malísimas, las explicaciones totalmente acotadas, parcas, como para ahorrar papel, muchas cosas las deja en el aire, recuerdo alguna línea que decía por ejemplo..."nos las ingeniamos para llevar la carta a tal posición" yo alucinaba, que te las ingenies dice, explica cómo lo haces tú y luego cada uno que lo adapte a su forma de querer hacerlo...en definitiva, horroroso, de lo peor, y además los juegos no son nada buenos porque alguno ya le conocía y no me parecen tampoco como para tirar cohetes.

Si alguno tiene este libro que me de su opinión para cambiar impresiones, y si alguno tenía en mente adquirirle pues que se lo piense dos veces...por cierto el libro ya no le tengo lo malvendí por 15 euros enseguida, a pesar de que estaba nuevo y me había costado 45...qué se le va a hacer!!!!

----------


## magokreuss

> en definitiva, horroroso, de lo peor, y además los juegos no son nada buenos porque alguno ya le conocía y no me parecen tampoco como para tirar cohetes.


no tengo Woodysmo, pero si alguna de sus otras obras.
y todo lo que trae es pura dinamita, es más, este señor no para de viajar por todo el mundo y por lo que le pagan es, en parte,por lo que has visto escrito, asi que malo malo no debe ser.




> La explicaciones son horrendas, no hace mas que hablar de técnicas por su nombre americano sin apenas nombrarlas...cómo puedes aprender un juego en el que hay que hacer una técnica que ni se molesta en explicar? La fotos son malísimas, las explicaciones totalmente acotadas, parcas, como para ahorrar papel, muchas cosas las deja en el aire, recuerdo alguna línea que decía por ejemplo..."nos las ingeniamos para llevar la carta a tal posición" yo alucinaba, que te las ingenies dice, explica cómo lo haces tú y luego cada uno que lo adapte a su forma de querer hacerlo...


en ilusionismo tenemos libros que son cursos que van desde lo mas basico a cosas avanzadas, o muy avanzadas, asi en

*cartomagia,* tenemos el Cartomagia Fundamental, Gran Escuela Cartomagica...
*en numismagia,* el libro de Manolo Cuestas
*en mentalismo*, el Corinda

despues ya tenemos libros de diferentes autores, que ofrecen su visión y su magia, entre sus páginas. 

En la mayoría de los casos dan por sabida las manipulaciones fundamentales, lo cual es normal, porque si en todos los libros cartomagicos explican como controlar en top, en bottom, a hacer la Elmsley...pufff

Quizás sea un libro que estuviera por encima de tu nivel actual en el momento de su compra, a mi me ha pasado con un monton de ellos, por ejemplo al 52 Amantes de Carroll, a los 2-3 de Ascanio...todavia no le he sacado ni un euro de lo que me costaron, pero se que es porque mi nivel no llega hasta ellos aún.




> ...por cierto el libro ya no le tengo lo malvendí por 15 euros enseguida, a pesar de que estaba nuevo y me había costado 45...qué se le va a hacer!!!!


Dices que lo malvendistes enseguida, pero...Te tomaste la molestia de estudiar los juegos para presentarlos correctamente?...muchas veces leemos un juego y vemos que es tan evidente que nos resulta imposible creer que esto pueda engañar a nadie.





> Bueno pues si alguno tiene o tenía intención de hacerse con este petardo de libro..."Wodysmo" de Wody Aragón, que no lo haga, se ahorrará dinero no se llevará un chasco y no se sentirá estafado


Woody Aragon sacó hace no mucho su *A book in English*, donde hay mucho material de Woodysmo
te dejo un link del foro de magia más importante del mundo THE MAGIC CAFE, donde hablan del libro y no precisamente de estafa
The Magic Cafe Forums - Woody Aragon English Language Book

----------


## Coloclom

Me dejas a cuadros tio!


Woody es un colega. Me parece genial que no te guste algo de él, en este caso su trabajo. A mi no me gustan muchos magos.

Pero creo que con que dijeras: yo opino qué... hubieras quedado mucho mejor. No voy a decir que sea linchamiento lo que has echo, pero no me parece nada correcto. No he leído el libro así que no puedo dar mi opinión, pero en cualquier caso, no sería tan agresiva como la tuya.

Me da miedo que mañana pidas ayuda en una cuestión, intentar ayudarte lo mejor que sé, y que me pongas a bajar de un burro...

----------


## magokreuss

Acabo de leer tu opinion sobre Cartoficciones http://www.magiapotagia.com/f22/cart...52/index2.html



> Yo desdesgraciadamente compré el libro y luego leí las opiniones...las explicaciones son totalmente parcas, es el típico libro que parece que las explicaciones las hacen lo mas breve posible para ahorrar papel, odio ese tipo de libros. El único juego al que se le puede sacar el jugo, el de los colores, es original y fácil, en un día con poca práctica se practica...pero en general el libro es una mierda...para mi claro...y también es importante decir que, como habeís señalado y teneís razón, hay que comprar el libro adecuado para cada momento y sobre todo para el uso que vas a darle, pero claro, en todas las webs te ponen sólo el producto sin decirte si es para principiantes o expertos en la materia.


si lo llego a leer antes, no me molesto en contestar a este post

de 3 mensajes, 2 pildorazos...

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Misko, 

"Woodysmo" es una maravilla de libro, como todo lo que tiene publicado Woody Aragón. Está lleno de ideas y rutinas muy ingeniosas y potentes. Pero no es un libro para principiantes y, por todo lo que cometas, parece ser que tú nivel teórico/mágico no está a la altura del libro, es por ello que no comprendes ni sabes las técnicas que nombra o el como _"nos las ingeniamos para llevar la carta a tal posición"_. Prueba a leer libros de magia mucho más básicos, que se adapten a tu nivel, y así no deberías tener ningún problema.

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Misko

como comprendereis lo que digo es una opinión...sobre el libro de "cartoficciones" he leido en este mismo foro algo sobre ello y la verdad es que el que lo hace se queda a gusto...uno no puede esperar siempre leer lo que quiere, por la sencilla razón de que cada uno ve las cosas de forma distinta y por tanto da su opinión. La mía sobre ese libro es esa, está claro que técnicas básicas no se pueden explicar en todos los libros, pero no parar de nombrar técnicas con el nombre originario en inglés me parece del todo petulante, sin hacer la mínima mención de cómo se hace. Yo si algo no me gusta, pues ya que estoy en un foro lo expreso, aparte de que lo hecho mostrando en todo momento respeto faltaría mas, y si a mi me piden ayuda o consejo sobre algo (cosa que ya he hecho) pues lo explicó si sé, de la mejor forma posible, y no cobro, pero vender un libro por 45 euros explicando lo que explica...pues que quieres que te diga...no estuve contento con la compra ni tengo buena opinión del libro eso es así!!!!

----------


## Misko

mi nivel no es nada malo, pero me gusta las cosas bien explicadas, y los libros de magia con cartas pecan de eso la mayoría...el autor se piensa que por entenderlo él mismo lo que dice ya lo entiende el lector

----------


## magokreuss

> Yo si algo no me gusta, pues ya que estoy en un foro lo expreso, aparte de que lo hecho mostrando en todo momento respeto faltaría mas





> El único juego al que se le puede sacar el jugo, el de los colores, es original y fácil, en un día con poca práctica se practica...pero en general el libro es una mierda...para mi claro...





> Bueno pues si alguno tiene o tenía intención de hacerse con este petardo de libro..."Wodysmo" de Wody Aragón, que no lo haga, se ahorrará dinero no se llevará un chasco y no se sentirá estafado


 
No me parecen muy respetuosas estas afirmaciónes, cuando se puede decir lo mismo de mil maneras más correctas.

Si no te gustan perfecto, pero podrías comentarlo con otros terminos menos drásticos

----------


## Ravenous

Misko, un par preguntillas que hago, sin ánimo de ofender, son para comprender mejor tu postura:
- Qué libros de magia que hayas leído te parecen buenos?
- Qué hace para ti que un libro sea bueno?
- Qué tipo de magia haces, qué juegos?

PD: muevo el tema a un rincón más apropiado.

----------


## Misko

he sido correcto en todo momento

----------


## drd00m

A mi me parecio uno de los mejores libros que lei en los ultimos tiempos.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Bueno pues si alguno tiene o tenía intención de hacerse con este petardo de libro..."Wodysmo" de Wody Aragón, que no lo haga, se ahorrará dinero no se llevará un chasco y no se sentirá estafado, aparte del mal humor que todo esto conlleva.  Libros de magia hay muchos, y muy malos también, y este es uno de los peores que he tenido en mis manos. La explicaciones son horrendas, no hace mas que hablar de técnicas por su nombre americano sin apenas nombrarlas...cómo puedes aprender un juego en el que hay que hacer una técnica que ni se molesta en explicar? La fotos son malísimas, las explicaciones totalmente acotadas, parcas, como para ahorrar papel, muchas cosas las deja en el aire, recuerdo alguna línea que decía por ejemplo..."nos las ingeniamos para llevar la carta a tal posición" yo alucinaba, que te las ingenies dice, explica cómo lo haces tú y luego cada uno que lo adapte a su forma de querer hacerlo...en definitiva, horroroso, de lo peor, y además los juegos no son nada buenos porque alguno ya le conocía y no me parecen tampoco como para tirar cohetes.
> 
> Si alguno tiene este libro que me de su opinión para cambiar impresiones, y si alguno tenía en mente adquirirle pues que se lo piense dos veces...por cierto el libro ya no le tengo lo malvendí por 15 euros enseguida, a pesar de que estaba nuevo y me había costado 45...qué se le va a hacer!!!!


Pues ojalá me lo hubieras malvendido a mí, macho, porque es una joya. Claro que, si te dedicas a excavar en minas en vez de estudiar acerca de joyas, ¿qué te voy a contar si no lo vas a entender?

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Mi impresión del libro, que he ido a consultar a la Juan March un montón de veces es BUE-NÍ-SI-MO.

----------


## renard

Hace poco tambien dijistes que cartoficciones era una mierda,me parece que compras libros que estan muy por encima de tu nivel y no los entiendes esto no significa que los libros sean malos.

----------


## Coloclom

> Misko, un par preguntillas que hago, sin ánimo de ofender, son para comprender mejor tu postura:
> - Qué libros de magia que hayas leído te parecen buenos?
> - Qué hace para ti que un libro sea bueno?
> - Qué tipo de magia haces, qué juegos?
> 
> PD: muevo el tema a un rincón más apropiado.


me gustaría leer la respuesta a estas preguntas...

----------


## S. Alexander

Y a mí, aunque creo que ya sé cuáles son.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## joepc

Solo voy a decir que tengo los tres libros de Woody y tengo bien claros que nunca los venderé ya que me encantan todos.

----------


## fran fortuna

Hombre Misko, me parece qeu tu concepto de corrección está cerca de lo que sería usar un hacha para acariciar a un gatito.

No he leído "Woodysmo", tampoco he visto mucho de Woody Aragón.
Pero pienso una cosa, y es que hay bastantes libros donde lo que importa no son los juegos, de hecho los juegos son lo que menos importa.
Ahora, yo si que tengo poco nivel (pero mucho carisma) y lo mismo estoy equivocado.

Por otro lado, siento ser soplagaitas, pero el inglés es un poco la lengua oficial de la magia, por mal que le pueda pesar a alguien, y a las pruebas me remito, si coges cualquier libro básico te encuentras con los lifts, los add-ons, que si charlier, emsley (que son nombres propios, pero en inglés oigan)...con lo cual como que tampoco poco ¿no?

Total, que lo que pienso es que no hay que tachar de Horroroso un libro que no sea de la saga Crepúsculo...he dicho.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Pero que no le echéis cuenta cojones.

Que Pedro Bryce habrá dado en el clavo: es un problema de nivel...

El libro es un manjar con una colección de juegos e ideas para alucinar. Y además es que está escrito super bien. 

Las críticas deben ser más consistentes.

Para todos los que estáis pensando en comprarlo: ni lo dudéis!

----------


## Ravenous

Aún así:

Señores, respeto a las opiniones ajenas. Por muy en contra que estéis con ellas.

----------


## Ravenous

Aún así:

Señores, respeto a las opiniones ajenas. Por muy en contra que estéis con ellas.

----------


## magomago

> Misko, un par preguntillas que hago, sin ánimo de ofender, son para comprender mejor tu postura:
> - Qué libros de magia que hayas leído te parecen buenos?
> - Qué hace para ti que un libro sea bueno?
> - Qué tipo de magia haces, qué juegos?
> 
> PD: muevo el tema a un rincón más apropiado.


A mi tambien me gustaría que respondieras a alguna de las preguntas que te ha hecho Ravenous. Es que acabas de hacer unas criticas masacrando unos libros que aclaman unanimemente todos los magos. El libro a book in english que contiene principalmente los juegos de woodysmo y a la carta ha sido elegido uno de los mejores libros de habla inglesa del año.

Tiene (para mi) la mejor rutina de deletreos y la mejor rutina de carta "gafe" que he leido hasta ahora y el resto tampoco tiene desperdicio.El dia que veas dichas rutinas hechas por el maestro Woody te cagaras por la para abajo y te arrepentirás de haber vendido el libro.

Ya que estamos te recomiendo que no compres los libros de Rioboo porque tambien creo que malgastarás tu dinero.

----------


## Prendes

Entre esto y lo de Cartoficciones, solo te puedo decir (con cariño eh) que me das bastante pena.

----------


## sann

Yo respeto que un libro pueda gustar o no, doy fe que hay libros que dan ganas de asesinar o al mago que a descrito los juegos o al traducctor pero lo que veo aqui son una ganas de crecer tan rapido en la magia que no te paras a aprender mas, quieres hacerlo todo con lo que ya sabes.. y asi no se puede..
Esta solo es mi impresion de lo que he leido pero vamos sin duda son libros que te han venido grandes y te has frustrado.

----------


## magokreuss

Yo le doy un voto de confianza al compañero Misko, muchas veces somos presas de nuestras palabras, solo que cuando son escritas ya es difícil aplicar el donde dije digo, digo Diego.

Todas las critica, sean positivas o negativas, pueden ser interesantes, pero siempre bajo el respeto y el espíritu constructivo.

Que disfrutes del foro, aprendas mucho, y compartas tus conocimientos.

Todos los aquí presentes estaremos encantados de echarte (o que nos eches) un cable.

Saludos

----------


## Misko

por fin alguien con educacion

----------


## Ravenous

Ah, ¿que hacerte preguntas para conocerte mejor y entender tu punto de vista es de mala educación?
Pues bien.

----------


## magokreuss

Misko... no apagues un fuego echando gasolina

----------


## Ignacio H

Se le puede dar un voto de confianza, pero vamos, que el nombre del tema sea HORROROSO WOODYSMO... no tiene perdón. Podría haber puesto e titulo con un poco mas de cabeza, a sabiendas de que el autor de este libro es miembro del foro

----------


## magiafacila

Chicos que yo también malvendo el woodysmo jajajja es broma, mas quisierais algunos! Pero si ese libro es la polla, y tampoco es muy dificil que digamos la mayoria son juegos automaticos que se pueden asimilar con un par de tecnicas básicas y un poco de psicología. Es cierto que si sabemos hacer faros y todo eso le podremos sacar un mejor provecho, pero la rutina de deletreos, el shuffle bored, el duelo de campeones no tienen desperdicio y ademas no hay que hacer nada, salen solos.

Lo que hay que hacer es leer un poco el Canuto y ya está, y si no te sale el control/forz... o lo que sea que te ponen pues lo sustituyes

----------


## Nani

Woodysmo, al igual q todos los libros de woody y que Cartoficciones, es un gran libro. Obviamente Misko está comprando cosas q aún están por encima de su nivel o puede que simplemente aún no haya encontrado su estilo, has probado a leer este?:

http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/t...6/24288028.jpg

----------


## rubiales

Hola Misko, antes de comprar otro libro, seria bueno que pasaras por la página de la editorial "Paginas , libros de magia", allí encontraras unas leyendas que te dicen el nivel de dificultad de los libros del catalogo.

Y si aún no lo eres, deberías pasarte por la sociedad de magos de Valladoilid y hacerte socio, nada mejor que un circulo de amigos magos para que te aconsejen en el duro caminar del aprendizaje mágico.

Un abrazo gordo, gordo ¡Como Yo!

----------


## rubiales

Repetido

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Hola Misko, antes de comprar otro libro, seria bueno que pasaras por la página de la editorial "Paginas , libros de magia", allí encontraras unas leyendas que te dicen el nivel de dificultad de los libros del catalogo.
> 
> Y si aún no lo eres, deberías pasarte por la sociedad de magos de Valladoilid y hacerte socio, nada mejor que un circulo de amigos magos para que te aconsejen en el duro caminar del aprendizaje mágico.
> 
> Un abrazo gordo, gordo ¡Como Yo!


Aunque también existen otras editoriales además de Páginas... :D

----------


## Javi Drama

Eh...tarjeta amarilla Juanlu que hace publicidad de una tienda distinta a tiendamagia.com a ver que pasa...penalti claro, clarisimo, Rafa no me jodas ¿de quién?, ¡¡del de cai!!

Ahora más en serio...¿de veras creéis que merece la pena perder el tiempo con lo demostrado por este usuario? Anda gastad el tiempo en ayudarme a encontrar cositas que me ayuden a empezar con la manipulación de bolas que con solo internet en el móvil es tedioso hacer la búsqueda y en otro sitio encontré una amplia lista peeeeeero nada filtrada claro y necesito consejo de los buenos y maestros de este foro como el amonestado Juanlu :P

----------


## fran fortuna

Oigan, que a mi me interesa el tema de las bolas de Javi Drama (al menos si son de esponja), ¿donde está ese hilo?

----------


## Javi Drama

Lo que yo decía no eran de esponja...me decepcionaron un poco las bolas de esponja porque no me llenan del todo (el agujero es grande...enorme) y me he pasado a intentar comenzar con la manipulación de bolas, bolas (¿os habéis fijado que cuando queremos decir que algo es bueno o de verdad lo decimos dos veces?). Pero ojo solo empezar, de momento tan solo práctico movimientos aislados e individuales de las manos y los dedos. Prefiero ser metódico y empezar de cero patatero.

Si quieres te paso la url por privado Fran Fortuna y si te interesan las esponjas aquí en este foro hay un hilo creado hace ya tiempo con los libros más recomendables para la iniciación aunque recomiendo el de El Gran Henry y algún vídeo o DVD...¿si recomiendo un vídeo o dvd que pasa? (a que te meto...) sobre todo para ver timing, falsos dep. y demás cosas que son difíciles de llegar a retener solo leyendolo.

----------


## rubiales

No estoy haciendo publicidad a ninguna tienda, es la editorial que publica los libros, cosa muy distinta. Y si la pongo de ejemplo es porque señala el nivel de dificultad de cada uno de sus libros, creo que es la única editorial que lo hace, corregidme por favor si me equivoco!

----------


## Javi Drama

Es la única...que yo haya visto aquí en España y si no es la única fue la primera. Lo que es, es.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El problema de la pagina es que no separa tienda de editorial, y la tienda tiene mucho peso, pero entendemos que te refieres a la editorial.

Por otro lado, no hay que olvidar que Paginas cataloga los libros por dificultad siguiendo criterios comerciales ¿La agenda secreta es un libro de iniciacion? ¿Mnemotecnia teatral lo es?

Antes de elegir un libro yo miraria los catalogos de las tiendas y preguntaria a colegas magos. Ir directamente a una editorial no me parece lo mas aconsejado.

----------


## Ignacio H

A todo esto, ¿¿no hay forma posible de cambiar el titulo del post?? Es que hace daño a la vista...

----------


## Javi Drama

Eso ya lo dirá algún moderador Ignacio...ni pajolera idea.

Tienes toda la razón Ricardo, muchas de las obras marcadas como iniciación no lo son o no deberían serlo y tampoco se puede olvidar la parte comercial pues esto, como cualquier otro comercio, es un negocio que vive y se mantiene de las ventas. No estoy diciendo que se engañe o se falte a la verdad...solo que es un comercio.

Por supuesto que está claro que Rubiales se refería a la editorial y no era más que un chascarrillo lo de la tienda de páginas.

Y bueno que me piro a ver como va la huelga de renfe y metro...quien sabe si hoy llegaré a algún sitio o podré volver a casa :S

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ignacio, el título es correcto. El usuario dice que el libro no le gusta. Hay otros hilos con títulos similares.

Leyendo el contenido cada uno puede sacar sus conclusiones, por lo que no le veo mayor problema.

----------


## magokreuss

> ayudarme a encontrar cositas que me ayuden a empezar con la manipulación de bolas que con solo internet en el móvil es tedioso hacer la búsqueda y en otro sitio encontré una amplia lista peeeeeero nada filtrada claro y necesito consejo de los buenos y maestros de este foro como el amonestado Juanlu :P


El Maestro Palmero tiene un cd publicado sobre manipulación de bolas...quizás te pueda servir (además en castellano)
http://www.tiendamagia.com/rutina-bo...ero-p-507.html

----------


## loval

Hola Misko, a mi Woody me parece un genio, pero porque a mi me gusta mucho el tipo de magia que hace él, así como la de Rioboo, Elmsley o de Simon Aronson (claras influencias de Woody), pero entiendo perfectamente que no te guste ese tipo de magia. En cuanto al libro, yo lo tengo y me parece un libro con unos juegos espectaculares, si que es verdad que estéticamente se puede mejorar mucho pero en cuanto a juegos..... no se, Si Fry .....ACOJONANTE, el poker bendito......ACOJONANTE.....deletreos, caníbales, bufffff tiene jugo el libro. Pero está claro que si a ti no te gusta este tipo de magia ...este no es tu libro.
La próxxima vez que  te compres un libro sin perdir opinion a otros magos (yo también lo he hecho y el que no que tire la primera piedra) avísame!!!!! alomejor te lo compro yo.

Saludos y suerte con el próximo.

PD. si lee este post Woody (que se pasa a menudo por el foro) tu crítica seguro que también le sirve. Eso si, las críticas....siempre constructivas!

----------


## loval

Hola Misko, a mi Woody me parece un genio, pero porque a mi me gusta mucho el tipo de magia que hace él, así como la de Rioboo, Elmsley o de Simon Aronson (claras influencias de Woody), pero entiendo perfectamente que no te guste ese tipo de magia. En cuanto al libro, yo lo tengo y me parece un libro con unos juegos espectaculares, si que es verdad que estéticamente se puede mejorar mucho pero en cuanto a juegos..... no se, Si Fry .....ACOJONANTE, el poker bendito......ACOJONANTE.....deletreos, caníbales, bufffff tiene jugo el libro. Pero está claro que si a ti no te gusta este tipo de magia ...este no es tu libro.
La próxxima vez que  te compres un libro sin perdir opinion a otros magos (yo también lo he hecho y el que no que tire la primera piedra) avísame!!!!! alomejor te lo compro yo.

Saludos y suerte con el próximo.

PD. si lee este post Woody (que se pasa a menudo por el foro) tu crítica seguro que también le sirve. Eso si, las críticas....siempre constructivas!

----------


## Misko

lo de la asociacion de magos de valladolid ya lo he mirado pero no consigo encontrar el modo de contactar con ellos y lo he buscado tambien por google sólo he encontrado direcciones de correo electronicos pero nadie me responde

----------


## renard

Editado.

----------


## Javi Drama

> lo de la asociacion de magos de valladolid ya lo he mirado pero no consigo encontrar el modo de contactar con ellos y lo he buscado tambien por google sólo he encontrado direcciones de correo electronicos pero nadie me responde


No consigues contactar con ellos...no se donde habrás mirado pero en el blog que tienen en el C.I.V. (Circulo de ilusionismo Vallisoletano) hay actividad de este fin de verano que llevaron también a los Colombini por tanto entiendo que los datos disponibles en la web de la S.E.I. y el blog del C.I.V. son más que correctos.

Otra cosa...¿¿y si llamas por teléfono o sencillamente te acercas el Jueves por la calle Vegafria número 37??

Gracias Kreuss, contaba ya con el DVD de Palmer para ir poco a poco pero me referia a cosillas algo más clásicas como Cardini, Benson y demás. Ahora mismo estoy con Levent aprovechando que está por tierras españolas en la gira de conferencias. Por cierto...entrañable la conferencia de este caballero.

----------


## magokreuss

Shoot Ogawa Stage Magic Lecture Billiard Balls, otro DVD de bolas.

----------

